# Belated hello



## mosso (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I've been a long time lurker here and occasional poster. Recently I've started posting a bit more so I thought it would be polite for me to at least introduce myself!

I'm a composer based in Greater London and I've been composing since 1995 (started on a M1), and finally was able to wean myself off my day job completely about 4 years ago. I do quite a bit of work for theatre and I've done a number of short films but as of yet no big commissions.

I'm also an assistant to Dominik Scherrer and have assisted him with his work on Miss Marple, George Gently, Christopher and His Kind & Monroe.

I'm a Logic user and am always complaining about what it can't do whilst looking at other sequencers that can, knowing full well that if I change I'll then be complaining about what Logic could do that this one can't.

Nice to be here!

Martin


----------



## Stephen Baysted (May 20, 2011)

Welcome Martin! 

I'm not that far from you, so beers should be on the agenda at some stage :D

Cheers

Stephen


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 20, 2011)

mosso @ Fri May 20 said:


> I'm a Logic user and am always complaining about what it can't do whilst looking at other sequencers that can, knowing full well that if I change I'll then be complaining about what Logic could do that this one can't.



I think every Logic user has gone through this scenario from time to time. Example: I wish Reaper had a score editor, I wish Logic was as aesthetically appealing as Reaper etc. Glad you found us Martin - welcome and enjoy the forum!


----------



## williamrice (May 20, 2011)

> I'm a Logic user and am always complaining about what it can't do



I'm a long time Logic user who's only fairly recently been getting totally to grips with the Environment - I've been amazed by what Logic *can* do that I hadn't realised was possible.


----------



## mosso (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!

I actually moved through Cakewalk (Pro Audio as I think it was called at the time) and Cubase along my way to Logic, which I settled on and stuck with since v5.5. It was certainly a lot lighter and responsive than the Cubase version I was using when I decided to switch over. Having moved through those other sequencers really did highlight that each platform has it's own strengths and weaknesses, but one of the reasons I stayed with Logic was because of the flexibility of the environment.

Also I find the screensets to be an amazing feature and it's easy to get decent results from the score editor quite quickly. I don't think I'll be changing but I'm pretty sure you'll hear me making enquiries about how X sequencer handles particular Y workflow issue!

@Rousseau - Beers sound good to me!


----------

